# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Պահածոներ

## comet

Հատուկ տնային տնտեսությամբ զբաղվել սիրողների համար :Smile:  Եվ ոչ միայն :Smile:

----------


## comet

ԽԱՎԻԱՐ

10-12 կգ բադրիջան
5 կգ բիբար(կեսը կարմիր« կեսը կանաչ)
2 կգ սոխ
3 կգ գազար
5 կգ պոմիդոր կամ 0«7 կգ-ոց տոմատ
1 լ ձեթ
 1 կապ մաղադանոս
300 գր սխտոր
Բադրիջանը, բիբարը խորովել, մաքրել, աղալ, գազարը շերտ-շերտ կտրտել և ժարիտել:
Գլուխ սոխը աղալm, 1 լ ձեթով դաղել+ աղացած գազարը« հետո լցնել բիբարը և բադրիջանը, հետո սխտորը,  կանաչին, վերջում տոմատը:
Կլինի 13-14 հատ  0.7 լ-ոց բանկա:
(Անպայման ստերլիզացնել :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
ԳԱԶԱՐՈՎ ՊԵՐԵՑ

I տարբերակ

1 շիշ ձեթ, 1 կգ գլուխ սոխը սոխառած անել+ 1 կգ-ոց բանկա տոմատ: 1լ ջրով բացած: Կտրատած գազարը լցնել մեջը, քիչ անց +կտրատած բիբարը  (կարմիր և կանաչ)+մաղադանոս, համեմ, դուշիստի պերեց, աղ:
5 կգ գազար, 2-2.5 կգ բիբար:


II տարբերակ

5 կգ գազար, 2-3 կգ սոխ, 1 կգ կարմիր բիբար, +1«5 կգ կանաչ բիբար, 1 կապ համեմ, 1 շիշ ձեթ, 0.5 կգ-ոց բանկա տոմատ:

----------


## comet

*ԱԽՈՐԺԱԿ*
I տարբերակ

10 կգ բադրիջան
3 կգ սոխ
2 կգ բիբար
5 կգ պոմիդոր
2 կապ մաղադանոս
1 լ ձեթ
0.5 կգ սխտոր
Սոխառած անել, չկարմրացնել: Բիբարը և բադրիջանը ժարիտել: Պոմիդորը եռացնել, այս բոլորը լցնել մեջը + աղ: Ստերլիացնել 1 ժամ:

II տարբերակ

6 կգ պոմիդոր աղալկամ կլպել + 1 բաժակ ձեթ, 1 բաժակ պեսոկ, 1բաժակ գինու քացախ, եռացնել + 2 կգ բիբար: Բիբարը գցել ամբողջական վիճակով: Ավելացնել մաղադանոս: Ստերլիզացնել պետք չէ: 

III տարբերակ

0.6 լ ձեթ, 12 կգ պոմիդոր, 200 գր պեսոկ, աղ, 200 գր քացախ, սխտոր, 5 կգ սուր բիբար, դաձնու տերև, 1 կապ մաղադանոս« հատիկով պերեց:  Լավ եփել, նոր ավելացնել բիբարը:  Վերջինիս պատրաստ լինելուց հետո լցնել բանկաները, տաք-տաք փակել:

----------


## Ariadna

Մեկ խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից. աշխատեք բանկան բացելուց հետո, եթե զակատ արած է, անպայման սկզբում տալ համտեսելու հարևաններից կամ բարեկամներից մեկին, ում այնքան էլ լավ չեք վերաբերվում  :LOL:  Եթե մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում նրա մոտ սկվեն թունավորման նախանշաններ, ուրեմն ձեր պահածոն լի է բոտուլիզմի ցուպիկներով, աշխատեք չուտել  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, աշխատեք խուսափել տնային պայմաններում պահածո պատրաստելուց։ Դա չի վերաբերում մուրաբաներին։ Քաղցրի դեպքում էդ բացիլները մահանում են, իսկ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում դուք վտանգում եք ձեր և ձեր հարազատների կյանքը։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Մեկ խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից. աշխատեք բանկան բացելուց հետո, եթե զակատ արած է, անպայման սկզբում տալ համտեսելու հարևաններից կամ բարեկամներից մեկին, ում այնքան էլ լավ չեք վերաբերվում  Եթե մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում նրա մոտ սկվեն թունավորման նախանշաններ, ուրեմն ձեր պահածոն լի է բոտուլիզմի ցուպիկներով, աշխատեք չուտել 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, աշխատեք խուսափել տնային պայմաններում պահածո պատրաստելուց։ Դա չի վերաբերում մուրաբաներին։ Քաղցրի դեպքում էդ բացիլները մահանում են, իսկ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում դուք վտանգում եք ձեր և ձեր հարազատների կյանքը։


Չգիտեմ ինչու վերջին ժամանակներս նման արտահայտություններ սկսել եմ շատ լսել.
Հասկանում եմ որ դա իր գիտական բացատրելու ձևն ունի,բայց մի բան անհասկանալի է,ինչու մեր տատերը,պապերը առանց դրա մասին մտածելու կամ իմանալու կերել են ու չենք լսել որ իրենցից մեկին բան պատահած լինի:Բա էտ ոնցա լինում որ հիմա դրանից վատ հետևանքներ են լինում??? 
Միշտ կերել ենք,ուտում ենք ու կուտենք պահածոներ,որովհետև շատ համով է  :Tongue: 
Իսկ հմուտ տնային տնտեսուհիները շատ բաղադրագրեր գրեն ստեղ,որ կարդանք ու մենք էլ պատրաստենք...  :Smile:

----------


## comet

> Մեկ խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից. աշխատեք բանկան բացելուց հետո, եթե զակատ արած է, անպայման սկզբում տալ համտեսելու հարևաններից կամ բարեկամներից մեկին, ում այնքան էլ լավ չեք վերաբերվում  Եթե մի քանի ժամվա ընթացքում նրա մոտ սկվեն թունավորման նախանշաններ, ուրեմն ձեր պահածոն լի է բոտուլիզմի ցուպիկներով, աշխատեք չուտել 
> 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, աշխատեք խուսափել տնային պայմաններում պահածո պատրաստելուց։ Դա չի վերաբերում մուրաբաներին։ Քաղցրի դեպքում էդ բացիլները մահանում են, իսկ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում դուք վտանգում եք ձեր և ձեր հարազատների կյանքը։


Հիգիենայի պահպանման և ճիշտ պատրաստելու դեպքում խնդիրներ չեն առաջանում :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Հիգիենայի պահպանման և ճիշտ պատրաստելու դեպքում խնդիրներ չեն առաջանում


Առաջանում են, միայն գործարանային պայմաններում է ապահով  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Առաջանում են, միայն գործարանային պայմաններում է ապահով


Իմ մաման էլա լավ փակում,համ էլ շատ համով,իսկ էտ գործարանային արտադրանքները տատիկիս ժամանակ էլ կար,բայց չգիտես խի դրանց մասին հիմա ավելի շատա խոսվում:
Իսկ միգուցե դա գովազդի մի ձև  է   :Tongue:

----------


## Ariadna

> Իմ մաման էլա լավ փակում,համ էլ շատ համով,իսկ էտ գործարանային արտադրանքները տատիկիս ժամանակ էլ կար,բայց չգիտես խի դրանց մասին հիմա ավելի շատա խոսվում:
> Իսկ միգուցե դա գովազդի մի ձև  է


Չէ, ջանա, գովազդը էստեղ բացարձակ կապ չունի, պարզապես էդ բացիլը վերանում է շատ բարձր ջերմաստիճանի տակ, ինչը անհնար է ապահովել տնային պայմաններում։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է համովին, պարզ ա, որ ամեն ինչի տնականն էլ համով է։ Իսկ հիմա ավելի շատ ա խոսվում, որովհետև տատիկիդ ժամանակ մարդիկ մի քիչ ավելի հետամնաց էին, մի քիչ ավելի քիչ էին կարդում, կամ հեռուստացույց դիտում, թունավորվելուց էլ շատ ժամանակ չէին հասկանում թե ինչից էղավ ու ինչից մեռան։ Ամեն դեպքում բժշկությունն էլ ա չէ զարգացել մի քիչ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

երկու օր առաջ գնացել եի ցուցահանդես սննդամթերքների, էնտեղ ամեն տեսակի պահածոներ էլ կային,դե փորձեցի էլ...վատը չեին,բայց մեկա տան պատրաստածին չի հասնի  :Cool:   Գործարանի պատրաստածները մի տեսակ անհամ, անգույն են,իսկ տանը պատրաստածը... դե ինչ ասեմ դուք էլ գիտեք  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> երկու օր առաջ գնացել եի ցուցահանդես սննդամթերքների, էնտեղ ամեն տեսակի պահածոներ էլ կային,դե փորձեցի էլ...վատը չեին,բայց մեկա տան պատրաստածին չի հասնի   Գործարանի պատրաստածները մի տեսակ անհամ, անգույն են,իսկ տանը պատրաստածը... դե ինչ ասեմ դուք էլ գիտեք


Իհարկե, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե մտածում ես, որ էդ համովից կարող ես ամբողջ ընտանիքով թունավորվել, մի քիչ հավեսդ փախնում է  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Իսկ հիմա ավելի շատ ա խոսվում, որովհետև տատիկիդ ժամանակ մարդիկ մի քիչ ավելի հետամնաց էին, մի քիչ ավելի քիչ էին կարդում, կամ հեռուստացույց դիտում, թունավորվելուց էլ շատ ժամանակ չէին հասկանում թե ինչից էղավ ու ինչից մեռան։ Ամեն դեպքում բժշկությունն էլ ա չէ զարգացել


Սկզբի հետ համամիտ չեմ,են ժամանակ մարդիկ ավելի շատ էին կարդում . Ճիշտա տեղեկատվական տեղնոլոգիաները էսքան զարգացած չէին,բայց դա չի նշանակում որ հետամնաց էին,տենց պետք չի էլի :Sad:  իմ տատին էլ հո եսիմ քանի տարեկան չի,ընդամենը 67տ, ու իրա կյանքում ինձնից քեզնից շատ գիրքա կարդացել ու շատ երկրներում հասցրել լինել,որ իմանար է սենց բան ենք խոսում իրա մասին  :Shok: ,Լավ դե,ամեն դեպքում տնական պահածոները ավելի համով են,ու եթե գործարանին եք նախընտրում,ձեր գործն է:Անուշ արեք  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ... բայց եթե մտածում ես, որ էդ համովից կարող ես ամբողջ ընտանիքով թունավորվել, մի քիչ հավեսդ փախնում է


Դուք էլ մի մտածեք դրա մասին  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Սկզբի հետ համամիտ չեմ,են ժամանակ մարդիկ ավելի շատ էին կարդում . Ճիշտա տեղեկատվական տեղնոլոգիաները էսքան զարգացած չէին,բայց դա չի նշանակում որ հետամնաց էին,տենց պետք չի էլի իմ տատին էլ հո եսիմ քանի տարեկան չի,ընդամենը 67տ, ու իրա կյանքում ինձնից քեզնից շատ գիրքա կարդացել ու շատ երկրներում հասցրել լինել,որ իմանար է սենց բան ենք խոսում իրա մասին ,Լավ դե,ամեն դեպքում տնական պահածոները ավելի համով են,ու եթե գործարանին եք նախընտրում,ձեր գործն է:Անուշ արեք 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Դուք էլ մի մտածեք դրա մասին


Լուսաբեր ջան, ես տատիկիդ բան չեմ ասում, դու ասեցիր տատիկիս ժամանակ, էնպիսի տոնով, կարծես խոսքը 20ականների Հայաստանի մասին էր։ Իսկ իմ տատիկը եթե կենդանի լիներ, 93 տարեկան կլիներ, բայց երևի արդեն մոտ 25 տարի մեր տանը տատիկիս գլխավորությամբ միայն մուրաբա է փակվել, մնացած պահածոները տատիկս պատրաստում էր, բայց զակատ չէր անում։ Իհարկե տեղի առումով շատ դժվար է, հատկապես եթե սեփական տանը չես ապրում ու նկուղ չունես, բայց դե մի կերպ հարմարեցնում էր, ամեն դեպքում ուտողների առողջությունը ամեն ինչից թանկ է  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լուսաբեր, մի քիչ շատ կհարցնես տատիկներիդ ու պապիկներիդ. կտեսնես, թե որքան մարդ է մահացել «բոտուլիզմ»-ից դենը վախտերը… 

Ճիշտ է ասում Ariadna-ն: Բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչը ոչնչացվում է տնային պայմաններում հնարավոր բարձր ջերմություն ապահովելու դեպքում, սակայն այնպիսի ջերմություն, որն անհրաժեշտ է միկրոբի արտադրած խիստ թունավոր նյութը՝ բոտուլոտոքսինը քայքայելու համար, տան պայմաններում հնարավոր չէ ապահովել, իսկ գործարաններում հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր, մի քիչ շատ կհարցնես տատիկներիդ ու պապիկներիդ. կտեսնես, թե որքան մարդ է մահացել «բոտուլիզմ»-ից դենը վախտերը… 
> 
> Ճիշտ է ասում Ariadna-ն: Բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչը ոչնչացվում է տնային պայմաններում հնարավոր բարձր ջերմություն ապահովելու դեպքում, սակայն այնպիսի ջերմություն, որն անհրաժեշտ է միկրոբի արտադրած խիստ թունավոր նյութը՝ բոտուլոտոքսինը քայքայելու համար, տան պայմաններում հնարավոր չէ ապահովել, իսկ գործարաններում հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են:


Ցավոք ես պապիկ չունեմ իսկ տատիկիցս կիլոմետրեր հեռու եմ  :Sad: 
Բայց բոտուլիզմի հետ համաձայն եմ,չասեցի դրանք իրենց գիտական մոտեցումը ունեն??? ուղղակի ժող. ջան ես ամբողջ կյանքս կերել եմ,իմ ընտանիքն էլ նույն ձևով,ընդհանրապես հայ ազգը միշտ կերելա:Ինձ մեկը կարողա ստույգ տվյալ ասի որքան մարդ է մահացել թեկուզ վերջին 2 տարում:Ինչա կարողա մեքենա քշելուց վթար չի լինում??? Հո վթարներից ավելի շատ մարդա մահանում :Angry2:  Դե եկեք մեքենա չնստենք որ հանկարծ չմահանանք,բա որ նստենք ու ... Դրա համար ասում եմ շատ ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք...հո չեմ ասում կերեք կամ մի կերեք...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ցավոք ես պապիկ չունեմ իսկ տատիկիցս կիլոմետրեր հեռու եմ 
> Բայց բոտուլիզմի հետ համաձայն եմ,չասեցի դրանք իրենց գիտական մոտեցումը ունեն??? ուղղակի ժող. ջան ես ամբողջ կյանքս կերել եմ,իմ ընտանիքն էլ նույն ձևով,ընդհանրապես հայ ազգը միշտ կերելա:Ինձ մեկը կարողա ստույգ տվյալ ասի որքան մարդ է մահացել թեկուզ վերյին 2 տարում:Ինչա կարողա մեքենա քշելուց վթար չի լինում??? Հո վթարներից ավելի շատ մարդա մահանում Դե եկեք մեքենա չնստենք որ հանկարծ մահանանք,բա որ նստենք ու ... Դրա համար ասում եմ շատ ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք...


Ինձ էլ մնացել ա մի տատիկ… :Sad: 
Պետք է զգույշ լինել… Այդքան բան… :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ցավոք ես պապիկ չունեմ իսկ տատիկիցս կիլոմետրեր հեռու եմ 
> Բայց բոտուլիզմի հետ համաձայն եմ,չասեցի դրանք իրենց գիտական մոտեցումը ունեն??? ուղղակի ժող. ջան ես ամբողջ կյանքս կերել եմ,իմ ընտանիքն էլ նույն ձևով,ընդհանրապես հայ ազգը միշտ կերելա:Ինձ մեկը կարողա ստույգ տվյալ ասի որքան մարդ է մահացել թեկուզ վերջին 2 տարում:Ինչա կարողա մեքենա քշելուց վթար չի լինում??? Հո վթարներից ավելի շատ մարդա մահանում Դե եկեք մեքենա չնստենք որ հանկարծ մահանանք,բա որ նստենք ու ... Դրա համար ասում եմ շատ ուշադրություն մի դարձրեք...հո չեմ ասում կերեք կամ մի կերեք...


Լուսաբեր ջան, ձմեռվա ընթացքում ուշադիր հետևիր լրատվական հաղորդումներին, համարյա ամեն օր ասում են, թե թունավորման քանի դեպք է եղել և բժիշկներն էլ զգուշացնում են, որ շատ վտանգավոր է։ Մի օր մի բժիշկ շատ լավ ասեց՝ ինչու ուտել և թունավորվել, եթե կարելի է չուտել և չթունավորվել  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր ջան, ձմեռվա ընթացքում ուշադիր հետևիր լրատվական հաղորդումներին, համարյա ամեն օր ասում են, թե թունավորման քանի դեպք է եղել և բժիշկներն էլ զգուշացնում են, որ շատ վտանգավոր է։ Մի օր մի բժիշկ շատ լավ ասեց՝ ինչու ուտել և թունավորվել, եթե կարելի է չուտել և չթունավորվել


Նման ձևով ես եմ ասում, ինչու ավտոմեքենա նստենք,բա որ մի հիմար հարբած դիմացից դուրս գա ու վթարվենք? Գիտես որ եթե մենակ ձմեռն են ամեն օր նման բան ասում պահածոների մասին,ապա վթարների մասին ամբողջ տարին են ասում...
Բայց դե մեկա մարդիկ համ մեքենա են քշելու համ էլ պահածո են ուտելու...
եկեք թողնենք սա  :Blush: 
ավելի լավա հանրության համար ստեղ եթե գիտեք գրեք ամբողջ տեղնոլոգիական պրոցեսը որը կատարվում է պահածոն պահածոյացնելիս,բոտուլիզմի մասին անպայման կնշեք:Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Նման ձևով ես եմ ասում, ինչու ավտոմեքենա նստենք,բա որ մի հիմար հարբած դիմացից դուրս գա ու վթարվենք? Գիտես որ եթե մենակ ձմեռն են ամեն օր նման բան ասում պահածոների մասին,ապա վթարների մասին ամբողջ տարին են ասում...
> Բայց դե մեկա մարդիկ համ մեքենա են քշելու համ էլ պահածո են ուտելու...
> եկեք թողնենք սա 
> ավելի լավա հանրության համար ստեղ եթե գիտեք գրեք ամբողջ տեղնոլոգիական պրոցեսը որը կատարվում է պահածոն պահածոյացնելիս:Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի


Լուսաբեր ջան, կեր, պատրաստի, ինչ ասեմ, քո գործն ա։ Ինձնից հասնում էր զգուշացնելը  :LOL:  Իսկ տեխնոլոգիական պրոցես ասելով ի նկատի ունես գործարանայինը՞  :Shok:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ինձնից  Իսկ տեխնոլոգիական պրոցես ասելով ի նկատի ունես գործարանայինը՞


Հա, թեկուզ տնային պայմաներում սարքմանն էլ,(մեկա կարևորը գործարանայիննա)
Ես ինքս սննարդյունաբերության հետ կապված մասնագիտություն ունեմ,բայց պահածոների տեխնոլոգիայից համարյա բան չգիտեմ ու չեմ պատրաստում:Դրա համար գրեք...

----------


## Ariadna

> Հա, թեկուզ տնային պայմաներում սարքմանն էլ,(մեկա կարևորը գործարանայիննա)


Կներես, բայց պահածոյի բաղադրատոմս հաստատ չեմ տա, ինչքան շուտ մարդիկ դրա մասին մոռանան, էնքան իրենց օգուտն է։ Իսկ գործարանային տեխնոլոգիային ծանոթ չեմ, գործարանում երբեք չեմ եղել ու չեմ աշխատել  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այ մարդ ինչ զակատ? 
Ուրիշ տարբերակ չունեք թունավորվելու?

Համ էլ էս որ դարնա, որ տունդ "խարչեվնյա տրի պիսկարյա" սարքես` ինչա թե ձմռանը իկռա բակլաժանավայա ուտես  :LOL:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Կներես, բայց պահածոյի բաղադրատոմս հաստատ չեմ տա, ինչքան շուտ մարդիկ դրա մասին մոռանան, էնքան իրենց օգուտն է։ Իսկ գործարանային տեխնոլոգիային ծանոթ չեմ, գործարանում երբեք չեմ եղել ու չեմ աշխատել


Չէ Ariadna ջան,պահածոի բաղադրատոմս տալ պետք չի,ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ որ ներկայացնեին տեղնոլոգիան ու դրանից բխող հետևանքները,ինչպես դու էս ասում բոտուլիզմ և դրա հետևանքները,ինձ թվումա արդեն պարզեցրեցի :Wink:  
և ոչ թե պետք չի դրա մասին խոսալ,որ մոռանան, այլ բացատրելա պատք հանրությանը որ մարդիկ հասկանան ամբողջ պրոցեսը, կարողանան դրանից հետևություններ անեն  :Wink:

----------


## Ariadna

> Չէ Ariadna ջան,պահածոի բաղադրատոմս տալ պետք չի,ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ որ ներկայացնեին տեղնոլոգիան ու դրանից բխող հետևանքները,ինչպես դու էս ասում բոտուլիզմ և դրա հետևանքները,ինձ թվումա արդեն պարզեցրեցի 
> և ոչ թե պետք չի դրա մասին խոսալ,որ մոռանան, այլ բացատրելա պատք հանրությանը որ մարդիկ հասկանան ամբողջ պրոցեսը, կարողանան դրանից հետևություններ անեն


Հաա, Լուսաբեր ջան, դե բժիշկները երևի ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ կբացատրեն թե էդ բացիլը ինչպես է զարգանում, ես ընդամենը խեղճ ու կրակ բանասեր եմ  :LOL:  Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ասում են, եթե հիգիենայի կանոնները պահպանես, անվտանգ է, դա հաստատ էդպես չի։ Քանի որ բոտուլիզմի բացիլը գալիս է հողի հետ և այն կարող է գալ նաև ջրի միջոցով, և դու ինչքան էլ ջրի տակ պրտես էդ կանաչին կամ չգիտեմ ինչը, էդ բացիլը կարող է մնալ ու պաստերիզացվելու դեպքում բազմանալ և մահվան առիթ հանդիսանալ։

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Հաա, Լուսաբեր ջան, դե բժիշկները երևի ավելի պրոֆեսիոնալ կբացատրեն թե էդ բացիլը ինչպես է զարգանում, ես ընդամենը խեղճ ու կրակ բանասեր եմ


Դե ոչինչ, մեր ազգին բանասերներ էլ են պետք  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ Ariadna ջան,պահածոի բաղադրատոմս տալ պետք չի,ուղղակի ցանկալի կլիներ որ ներկայացնեին տեղնոլոգիան ու դրանից բխող հետևանքները,ինչպես դու էս ասում բոտուլիզմ և դրա հետևանքները,ինձ թվումա արդեն պարզեցրեցի 
> և ոչ թե պետք չի դրա մասին խոսալ,որ մոռանան, այլ բացատրելա պատք հանրությանը որ մարդիկ հասկանան ամբողջ պրոցեսը, կարողանան դրանից հետևություններ անեն


Ի՞նչ հետևություն: Է՞ս…
http://www.cert-la.com/education/ARM_Botulism.pdf
http://health.centrmia.gov.ua/028.htm

Տանը հնարավոր չէ ապահովել այնպիսի պայմաններ, որ բոտուլոտոքսինը չեզոքանա…

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Այ մարդ 21-րդ դարնա, խանութներում ամեն ինչ կա, պահածոյա  սիրտդ ուզում, ա՛ռ, կե՛ր: Թունավորվելու վախից էլ ազատվելու համար  մի հատ եռացնում ես , նոր անցնում գործի :  :Nyam:

----------


## Ariadna

> Այ մարդ 21-րդ դարնա, խանութներում ամեն ինչ կա, պահածոյա  սիրտդ ուզում, ա՛ռ, կե՛ր: Թունավորվելու վախից էլ ազատվելու համար  մի հատ եռացնում ես , նոր անցնում գործի :


Ճիշտ ա Իդ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Ինչը հնարավոր է, պետք է գոնե եռացնել, իսկ թթու մթուներից հնարավորինս խուսափել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես չգիտեմ՝ ձեր պապերը ոնց, բայց ես իմ աչքով տեսել եմ վերակենդանացման բաժնում մեռնող հիվանդներ, որոնք բոտուլիզմ ընկել են հենց էդ անտեր պահածոներից:

Ու խնդրում եմ ձեզ, աղաչում եմ ուղղակի բանջարեղենային պահածոներից զգույշ եղեք: Ցանկալի է, իհարկե, եթե ընդհանրապես տանը չպատրաստեք, բայց եթե նույնիսկ պատրաստում եք, ապա բացելուց հետո անպայման մի կես ժամ եռացրեք: Ի դեպ, բոտուլիզմի թույն պարունակող բանկաների պարունակությունն արտառոց հոտ ու համ չի ունենում:

----------


## Second Chance

> Իհարկե, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե մտածում ես, որ էդ համովից կարող ես ամբողջ ընտանիքով թունավորվել, մի քիչ հավեսդ փախնում է


Ի դեպ իմ մոտ հենց տենց էլ եղավ, մի տեսակ ինչ իմացել եմ այդ մասին սկսել եմ առհամարել պահածոները...
բայց ինձ հետաքրքրում է թթուները , ասենք հնարավո՞ր է թթու դրած կաղամբից կամ վարունգից թունավորվել :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բայց ինձ հետաքրքրում է թթուները , ասենք հնարավո՞ր է թթու դրած կաղամբից կամ վարունգից թունավորվել


Հնարավոր է, բայց ավելի հազվադեպ:
Բոտուլիզմի հարուցիչները ոչնչանում են աղի կամ շաքարի որոշակի կոնցենտրացիայի դեպքում: Եթե աղը քիչ է լինում, հավանականությունը մեծանում է: Ի դեպ, դեպք է գրանցվել նաև մալականի թթվից:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ի դեպ, դեպք է գրանցվել նաև մալականի թթվից:


Էտ որնա ?????   :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էտ որնա ?????


Էն կաղամբ-գազարի թթուն:

----------

